

Path to enlightenment - caissyd

If someone was interested in learning about hacking, what would be the ideal path? Courses than hands-on? Learn from an expert from the start? Read about protocols and OSes before trying anything or just be a script kiddy and try to understand later?<p>Everyone had a different learning path, but what is THE best one? To start the discussion, I propose:<p>1) Go to school in computer science to learn the basic<p>2) Work as a server administrator or a network specialist<p>3) Read or take courses on network protocols<p>4) Start hacking your own personal network<p>5) Learn how to prevent the attacks you have made on step 4<p>6) Interact with other hackers (now that you know something...)<p>7) Practice in the open world!<p>8) If you want to work on computer security, go get a certification or something that will help you get a job<p>So, what would you change in this list?
======
rms
<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
jgalvez
Heh, I once made a list like that. Let it go, it doesn't work like that. You
will never be able to plan your learning path exactly. Pick something,
anything now, and devote to it and new topics will /naturally/ emerge over
time.

------
caissyd
I hear you guys and thanks for this great article. I will let it flow and
focus on having fun while learning instead of following a plan.

Thanks again

